# no fur pulled



## flemish lops (Jan 25, 2012)

I had breed a first time Jersey Wooly in Dec. and she was ready to have them any day/hour. Well this afternoon when I went out to feed the rabbits I saw that she finally popped. There was 3 dead kits with no nest, and no fur was pulled.  I am contemplating on breeding her again and am woundering if this will happen again?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I had breed a first time Jersey Wooly in Dec. and she was ready to have them any day/hour. Well this afternoon when I went out to feed the rabbits I saw that she finally popped. There was 3 dead kits with no nest, and no fur was pulled.  I am contemplating on breeding her again and am woundering if this will happen again?


So sorry! Many does will lose their first litters, it kind of takes them by surprise. Go ahead and rebreed her now, she should be very receptive. Likely next time she will do better.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 26, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree..........
I do have one question though.  You say there was no nest...  Did she have a nest box with hay, straw ???  Also, in the winter time some does are real stingy with their fur.  Sorry you had to deal with this.  Try try again.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 27, 2012)

Citylife said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May seem hard to believe but I have never used a nest box before. I didn't think the does would like a strange box put into their cage just before they had kits. This however was my first time I did use one though. I found an easy way to make one on a web site and decided to try it out. I put the box in 3 or 4 days before she was do, gave her a pile of hay, and put some in the box too. I guess I'll have to breed her again and hope the the best.


----------

